# Glue for Vinyl screen door?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Picture will help here.

Any good construction adhesive should work. If it is vinyl to vinyl, get a vinyl specific glue.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A vinyl storm door was your first mistake, all of them sag.
First thing I do is install a diaginal rods and turn buckle.


----------

